# Hands on preview for 100 and 700d on dpreview.com



## axtstern (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/03/21/canon-eos-100d-rebel-sl1-hands-on-preview


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2013)

cant wait to see the image quality comparisons of raw files between this and the last half dozen 18mp sensors


----------

